# just hi



## Doug1170 (5/4/22)

Hi all started vaping about 3 months ago it got me off 40 cigarettes a day but its becomming a bit of a hobby now .
I want to try an rta tank any advice on what to buy ? Also have a fat rabbit coil tank that was given to me .I cant get a glass for it . Any one know where I can find one ?

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Stranger (5/4/22)

Welcome

I think you first need to tell us

MTL or DL

Sub ohm or do you want to build

How deep down the rabbit hole do you want to go ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (5/4/22)

welcome !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/22)

Welcome @douglasnevilreeve@icloud. !!!

Well done on kicking the stinkies to the curb! Like @Stranger said, this will fast become a rabbit hole, but at least we are all mad down here...

Here are a few options for the replacement glass on the Fat Rabbit tank:









Hellvape Fat Rabbit Replacement Glass - Vaper's Corner


Replacement glass for the Fat Rabbit Sub Ohm Tank Available in 2ml or 5ml




vaperscorner.co.za












Hellvape Fat Rabbit RTA Glass


Hellvape Fat Rabbit RTA Glass for sale at Canna-Rite & Vaperite. Get yours online or in-store at one of the Vaperite retail outlets available nationwide




www.vaperite.co.za












Hellvape Fat Rabbit RTA Replacement Glass


The Hellvape Fat Rabbit RTA Replacement Glass Tube is the original bubble glass made for the Fat Rabbit Sub-Ohm Tank. Constructed of borosilicate Pyrex glass to improve the performance of thermal shock resistance, the Fat Rabbit Glass features a 5.5ml glass tube to refresh your tank.Broke or...




blckvapour.co.za








__





Hellvape Fat Rabbit Bubble Glass 5ml – Atomix Vapes







atomixvapes.co.za





As for RTA recommendations the list is quite endless, so lets narrow it down:

What mod are you using?
What ohms/wattage do you prefer vaping at?
Do you like MTL (Mouth To Lung: Tight draw into your mouth and then breathing it in)?
Do you like DL (Direct Lung: Freeflow with a bit of cloud chucking)?
Do you like inbetween/RDL (Restricted Direct Lung: not too tight but not a airy Direct Lung)?
Do you want Single Coil or Dual Coil RTA?

From there you will get a plethora of suggestions and will be able to narrow down your search and start testing what works best for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Doug1170 (5/4/22)

Lol thanx sub ohm DL Im thinking of getting the geek vape zeus and the mesh base so I can experiment with both types of coils . or is this a bad Idea ?
I have the normal prebuilt coil zeus tank on my geekvape mod and I love it- or maybe buy a secondhand rta to start with ?
I started vaping to give up smoking but im facinated and its turning into a bit of a hobby now- Want to try making my own coils I make archery bow strings seems to be a simlar skill ?

As far as the fat rabbit tank glass goes the one I was given takes normal comercial coils its not the RTA .
I have found the glass for the rta s but not the one I have that takes normal coils .
The site you sent me to has only the rta glass but thanx for trying to help

I seem to prefer vaping between 65 and 75 w anything higher starts getting to hot

its become a bad habbit so far have 4 mods a smok nord 2 I started with on salt nic never use it any more.
then I bought a Voopoo drag3 great mod but hate the tank it came with leaks badly so bought the clip in tanks that take pnp coils those dont leak but I dont like the coils - Then I bought a new geekvape s100 thats aweasome love it and the tank.
oh also have a tarrot baby with a voopoo tank on it but the inbuilt batry doesnt last long got that one second hand cheap with no tank -
I want to get rid of the others and just keep the geek vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/4/22)

The BLCK Vapour decription does say: "...is the original bubble glass made for the Fat Rabbit Sub-Ohm Tank... "

Same with Vapers Corner: "Replacement glass for the Fat Rabbit Sub Ohm Tank"

Maybe you should contact these vendors and check if it is for the actual RTA or for the Sub-Ohm Tank, as it might just be what you are actually looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Doug1170 (5/4/22)

Thanx I did the one store has the right one listed but no stock - the other one is the rta glass I tried that doenst fit but thanx any way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (6/4/22)

@douglasnevilreeve@icloud. there's a meet happening in a couple of weeks, come through and meet other hobbyists

...it's going to be a chilled affair

details: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/☆-jhb-vape-meet-☆-24-Ω4-2Ω22.75635/#post-962899

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Doug1170 (6/4/22)

Hi just a update - I bought a RTA tank from Ricco on the forum - What a great guy - not only did he give me great deal but he gave more help , advice and tips in half an hour than I have learned from Vape shops in 3 months of vaping - thank you so much Ricco.

There was a spare glass in the fat rabbit RTA box that fits the other fat rabbit I had so got that sorted now as well thanx to Ricco

One last thing Im looking for a cheap secondhand RDA only to test juices before I buy them if any one has one ? great tip that should save me money on buying juices I wont like - another one of Riccos tips

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

